# Stop overs - What do you do?



## peedee

We all look for ways of cutting the cost of night stops. Apart from sites and wild camping we have CLs and CSs and then there are the new boys, Britstops and Motorhomestopovers. Do you use one or both of the last two? If you have, have you and comments and have you renewed you membership for another year?

peedee


----------



## Grizzly

I've put " no" on the poll; we're not members of either Britstops or Motorhomestopovers and have never used them. The only reason we have not done so is that we rarely, if ever, go anywhere in UK that requires more than a day's journey at a time. We tend to plan our UK trips- unlike European ones where we seem to wander fairly aimlessly !

This means we stay for a few days at X, sight-seeing while there, move on to Y for a few more days and so on. When we get to wherever we're going we prefer a site close to whatever we've come to see and that generally means a town or city site; not the best place to find CLs or CSs, pub, Britstop or whatever.

We don't camp for the sake of it, using the van as a means to an end- hotel and restaurant rather than holiday cottage.

We've stayed at some smashing CLs and CSs however but always because they have been close to a place of interest.

That said; the Britstop scheme and other similar ones are excellent and serve a need- and the more the merrier. If we find a place that looks as if it would make a good stopover or CL/CS we do point out the advantages to the management !

G


----------



## ched999uk

We have used motorhomestopovers once. We stayed in a field next to a pub in Cornwall. The field was quite nice with a pond and enough distance from the road to be nice and quiet.
The landlord knew all about the scheme when we called him.
We did have a meal in the pub and a few drinks. So it wasn't actually saving us money as such. But it was a nice meal.

So I would say it doesn't save money as I would feel guilty not having a meal if I was staying on a pubs land with no charge.

I do think we will be renewing and trying a few more this year.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

We've joined Britstops and will renew for this year. We stayed on 2 so far, which were fine - the number of places was going up rapidly last year, so hopefully will conmtinue to expand.


----------



## cabby

we joined britstops but not used any yet, have lost the list and emailed them for a copy, but had no reply as of yet.I assume they are waiting to see if we are going to renew the membership.But still would have enjoyed an answer.


cabby


----------



## tonyt

How much is the membership and what do you actually get from them other than a list of sites? 

Are these sites open to non-subscribers?


----------



## mixyblob

We joined Motorhomestopovers at last years Newbury show, but we have only used them two or three times and won't be renewing.

It works out a quite expensive night just to park over night in a car park, once we have paid for a couple of meals and a few drinks. We have always felt obliged to use the pups that we have stayed at.

We much prefer to stay at a CL, the more remote and basic the better, especially the ones that only charge a fiver :wink: At least at a CL you can set up camp, sit out side and have a BBQ, unlike a pub car park.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

I didn't vote (didn't think it would be "the done thing"!) :lol: 

Most questions about Brit Stops can be answered by a quick look over our website, which also has a page of FAQs. 

However I'm happy to answer any questions anyone has here on the forum, and update our FAQs page if necessary.

Steve


----------



## mikebeaches

Yes, we like BritStops. Particularly enjoy the ones at farm shops and other interesting businesses. 

We also stay at lots of different campsites too (including naturist ones), and sometimes wild it. Not a member of the Motorhomestopover scheme - believe the locations are normally at pubs, which we tend not to frequent very often.

Looking forward to the new 2012 BritStops guidebook.


----------



## BritStops

Oh, sorry, forgot to mention - pm in your inbox, cabby!

Steve


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

It is a shame that motorhome stopovers & britstop do not combine.

For the consumer I think that would be better than having to pick and choose. As they both appear very similar in product.

I also would have thought that a joint up team would result in more stop overs. 

However I can understand that if it were my business would I want to share or give up on some income. That I could not answer unless I were in that position.

But would a combined effort result in more overall customers? I doubt anyone can truly answer that unless it happened.


----------



## H1-GBV

We've used Britstops 3 times, in each case whilst working for a client who is happy to pay £150 for dinner (including alcohol), bed and breakfast but not £10 to stay on a campsite! I therefore enjoy a good meal at a pub with sufficient liquid to ensure I'm totally sober for driving next day, and present the bill which is paid without a murmer.   

We've also looked at other stays within that organisation, but the situations have not quite fitted in with our travel plans.

Will we renew? That client has gone bankrupt, owing me quite a few pounds,  so we'll give it some thought first. 2012 looks like being a quiet year in UK, with limited travelling, so we may just revert to Club activities.


----------



## nicholsong

peedee

Whilst your OP directed at a response to voting (which I did) it was also an open Q as t what we do on night-stops.

My whole touring is night-stops of 1-3 nights duration.

I rarely use campsites ,CL or CS.

I have used pub CPs with, permission, but only because I have identified them in advance for food/wine/atmosphere.

If I cannot park at the facility, e.g. it is obviously too small to even ask, I park down the lane - a mile walk back helps the digestion!

I have looked at B/stops and ...stopovers but consider they do not do any more than I can do myself. Nice ideas but I feel they are a halfway house between CL/CS and my self-sufficiency.

Geoff


----------



## 5bells

Not at present a member of britstops but when visiting friends recently "daan sarf" the campsite at a local pub was closed because the grass was too soft (as it was at other campsites on the way down) and they did not offer us the car park.

Our friends contacted another pub nearby and we enjoyed secure parking and a rather very good meal.

I too would feel obliged to purchase a meal at a pub stop so at times when we fancy a meal out when on the road that is when a pub stop would suite us so might just join britstops as quite fancy the other stops like farmshops as well.

5bells


----------



## BritStops

Hi again,

Just a note to say cabby's problem's been sorted, and also to say if anyone ever contacts us and I don't reply within two days, please do hassle me, as normally I'll get back to you the same day. The only time it might take longer is if we're at a motorhome show.

Steve

PS: the 2012 guide is off to the printers soon, so if anyone is sitting on a farm shop or similar that might sign up, please let me know!


----------



## 5bells

Steve you have a PM

Dont think its off topic

5bells


----------



## jiwawa

We joined Britstops and have used them 4 or 5 times - pub car parks, PYO, farm shops. Interesting stops.

I entered their photo competition and have won my 2012 membership!!

We don't do a lot of overnighting in UK (usually just in transit) but would usually use CLs/CSs.


----------



## ardgour

Have joined britstops and love it  We have stayed at a pub, and had drinks and something to eat but prefer the farm shops - lovely fresh produce and nice people. It doesn't cost us any more than we would spend anyway buying food to make a meal and it helps bring extra trade to the producers who join the scheme

chris


----------



## cabby

Thank you Steve, just got your PM. thanks for sorting that out for me.
will the 2012 book have the updates you have sent me.

cabby


----------



## 96706

We joined Britstops and will renew again this year. We have found them to be extremely useful for overnighting and even for the odd evening away from home locally. 

We always make sure that we purchase a meal or other produce, as we feel that they generally offer alternative stops ( in some interesting locations) when using our van, in the way that we do.


----------



## Scattycat

Not living in the UK it's got to be a 'No' vote from us

As a general rule for overnight stops we try and find towns or villages that provide, usually, free overnight stopping places for motorhomes with toilet emptying facilities and fresh water.

The most we pay if we stay on an Aire, usually near or on the coast, for overnight stops is 5€ or 6€.


----------



## bungy69

BritStops said:


> if anyone ever contacts us and I don't reply within two days, please do hassle me, as normally I'll get back to you the same day. The only time it might take longer is if we're at a motorhome show.


Hi Steve

In that case....Email resent about a possible site down our way....they seemed quite keen at the time


----------



## BritStops

bungy69 said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone ever contacts us and I don't reply within two days, please do hassle me, as normally I'll get back to you the same day. The only time it might take longer is if we're at a motorhome show.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> In that case....Email resent about a possible site down our way....they seemed quite keen at the time
Click to expand...

Hi bungy69,

Yes, did contact them but no immediate response - one of the minor bugbears is actually managing to get in touch with the right people at the venue. Sometimes it can drag out over a period of time before I strike lucky. Will try again next week. Apologies for not sending an initial acknowledgement. 

Steve

Oh, and cabby, the 2012 guide will be fully updated: any closed down businesses removed to avoid wasted journeys and all the previous updates (that wanted to continue) included, plus loads more. We've also added information on free WiFi and black water disposal.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

I have not used any of the Britstops since joining but they did seem a useful tool to have if needed. We joined at Newbury show last year and my recollection of the joining verbal information was that we would get regular monthly updates. This happened until October last year, sometimes with a bit of prompting from posts on this site. 

I can only presume that with the new book in the planning Steve got worried about members not renewing if he continued to update on a monthly basis. 

We joined the scheme for a year expecting to renew at the Newbury show again this year. It has now become apparent after four months with no updates, that apart from Cabby, no one else seems to have received any. I personally feel cheated. The updates were the best part of the scheme and kept it alive. I would welcome a return to these particularly as it formed a cornerstone of the scheme and was instrumental in our joining it.

It would not stop people from rejoining as the new book will be welcome by most members from last year.


----------



## ceejayt

mikebeaches said:


> Yes, we like BritStops. Particularly enjoy the ones at farm shops and other interesting businesses.
> 
> ...".....
> 
> Looking forward to the new 2012 BritStops guidebook.


Have to say, we love the farm shop stop overs too. Always spend too much though . But eat well!


----------



## BritStops

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> I have not used any of the Britstops since joining but they did seem a useful tool to have if needed. We joined at Newbury show last year and my recollection of the joining verbal information was that we would get regular monthly updates. This happened until October last year, sometimes with a bit of prompting from posts on this site.
> 
> I can only presume that with the new book in the planning Steve got worried about members not renewing if he continued to update on a monthly basis.
> 
> We joined the scheme for a year expecting to renew at the Newbury show again this year. It has now become apparent after four months with no updates, that apart from Cabby, no one else seems to have received any. I personally feel cheated. The updates were the best part of the scheme and kept it alive. I would welcome a return to these particularly as it formed a cornerstone of the scheme and was instrumental in our joining it.
> 
> It would not stop people from rejoining as the new book will be welcome by most members from last year.


I'm very sorry to hear you feel that way, as that's the last thing we'd want, and we believe we've been as clear and as open as we could have been about Brit Stops from the start.

It's true we did say there would be updates over the course of the year, but we didn't say they would be monthly, for the simple reason that we couldn't. We just didn't know if we'd actually _have_ new hosts every month.

Of course we were delighted when it turned out that we could recruit new hosts fairly consistently, and I guess the problem comes from the fact that we then did send a batch out each month, thereby creating an expectation. Please accept my apologies if this caused a misunderstanding.

I do frequent the forums quite regularly, but may I suggest the quickest way to contact us with any queries is always through email, which we always answer as soon as possible (normally the same day, unless we are at a show for a few days).

Steve


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Britstops quote
"It's true we did say there would be updates over the course of the year, but we didn't say they would be monthly",

So stick to you word on the updates and send them out "through
the year"

My understanding of joining was it was a years membership from joining date, otherwise joining half way or later through the year would not be worth while joining. If you want to continue selling membersips all through the year you should make it clear that no updates will follow from October. 

Even if you were meaning until the end of the year i.e. December, I feel it is still shortchanging your customers.
Steve


----------



## sallytrafic

Steve I think you are twisting his words.

I joined Britstops and will be renewing even though I haven't actually stayed at any yet. Though with a 100 nights away last year its a wonder that we didn't.


----------

